# A2 Courtesy Car



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

TT went in for it's first service today and passed with flying colours. It is now gleaming beautifully in the drive after being valeted as part of it's day of pampering.
Meanwhile, I had the embarrassment of driving to work in an A2 1.4 tdi courtesy car with huge stickers along the side advertising Â£250 for metallic paint!!

What a dreadful car, almost dangerous, as even with my foot to the floor on the throttle, it still didnt move faster than 10mph.
The Audi service manager was keen to know what I thought of this car as they are using them as courtesy cars on order to boost sales. This was the environmentally friendly car that does 70mph. 
I can only describe my experience of driving the A2 as interesting as I was unable to pull out of junctions unless I had at least 5 mins in which to clear the junction. The motorway was okay as I had miles in which to get up to speed.

Apparently a local female TT owner recently refused this A2 as a courtesy car on the grounds that is was dangerous but then she didnt get her car serviced!!!

Will not be considering one as my next TT is already on order.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

so then Paula... what you saying about the A2...... ???

you don't like it


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Paula
I agree with you, I had one once when TT went in to dock, when i say had one , well for about 1ml. 
I then turned it round took it back , didnt you find that the position of pedals felt funny, i found them really uncomfortable made me feel like i'd got sprained ankles.
Yep also agree with the power or lack of it comment also.
They then loaned me a A3 that was ok.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

???

always used to ask for these when my TT went in for a service as they were such fun - can chuck them around and they go well too. 70mph ?? - the Tdi would cruise nicely at 100 with no problems. Must be a woman thing...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I had an A2 loan car for my service 1.6 petrol it was UNSAFE


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The 1.6 one is quick a fast little car. A mate sold his Mini S to get one of these and he is totally pleased with his decision.

Please don't compare an A2 to the TT...it is not fair or clever!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

the tdi's fast enough. Same engine as my polo I think. The petrol version's a dog, but a beast compared to the 1.6 A3 I once had as a courtesy car. I kept stalling it edging forward in traffic. It just wasn't capable


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Vlastan - I know you can't compare an A2 to a TT, I maybe be a female but I am not stupid!!

However, I agree with these comments that it is almost a dangerous car to drive. Very strange pedal positions too. My Dad has a 1.6 Golf diesel which is great to drive.
Even the service guy in the showroom did eventually admit that is was not an ideal car and was not suprised by my unflattering comments. He then drove off in his A6!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only good thing about it, is that no matter how much of a pain in the arse it is to drive (wouldn't know about that myself) at least it _looks_ better than the Corsa 1.2 club I got given.

Though having said that, the last courtesy car I got was an A6, so that wasn't too bad.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Driving a PURPLE 1.6 petrol A2 today while my TT in for window sensors. 

Pretty nippy thing but the strangest thing is the rear window, it looks like it belongs in the FUNHOUSE everything behind you looks 8ft tall. ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Must be just the 1.4tdi that drives like a shopping trolley
;D ;D


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

I have a TT and a A2, I love both. The 1.6FSI A2 is a fantastic run around and very practical every day car. Since we bought it I use it almost exclusively for commuting (TT's boot is too small to carry my junk) keeping the TT for weekends. I used to have the 1.4 A2, but traded it after being given a 1.6 as a loan car. The new 1.6 manages 0-60 in under 10 seconds (which I know is not in the TTâ€™s league but will not leave you crawling at the traffic lights) and being SE spec has most of the toys the TT has (climate, DIS, CD, Bose etc) plus a cool sunroof. What is even better on a long run I get up to 55mpg and normally manage about 40mpg around town, this compares to 34mpg and 22mpg in the TT . Â 
Never judge a car by a loan car, I was lent a 1.8T A4 for a week while the TT was fixed under warranty, it drove like a dog and it totally put me off the A4. A good friend was recently given one as a company car and when I drove it last summer it felt like a different car (much more responsive and positive). Â Most of the pool cars at Audi dealers are treated like s**t it may have been you had a poorly setup or damaged car.
One other nice feature about the A2 is they are still fairly rare, it still attracts the OOhhhâ€™s that the TT did a few years ago, the only comment I now get in the TT is the odd dig about mobile hair dressers and pop star wanabees .


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I had a cute little A2 as a replacement car too. I love it. It was really CUTE! 

I loved whizzing round the m25 in it and I loved trying to put it into a drift in the car park at work.

phoTToniq


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I was going to get one for the school run. I quite liked it, but my partner didn't like the pedals. This could indeed be a girly thing.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I was going to get one for the school run. I quite liked it, but my partner didn't like the pedals. This could indeed be a girly thing.


Grrr. Make the little ******** walk. Kids nowadays etc etc.

Unless you live in the middle of nowhere of course.


----------

